# Brendan's 20L shrimp tank (Pic Heavy)



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

Subscribed! Keep us posted!

Why is it on the ground?


----------



## CPD (Feb 7, 2012)

*Brendan's 20L shrimp tank*



assasin6547 said:


> Subscribed! Keep us posted!
> 
> Why is it on the ground?


Oh, cuz I bought it today and haven't got around to getting a stand for it haha. I figure by the time it's cycled I'll have a stand for it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPD (Feb 7, 2012)

*Brendan's 20L shrimp tank*

Did a 50% water change today. Tank is looking nice and clear. Started planting a little. Hopefully I can get a nice carpet of HC before I move the shrimp into the tank in apx. 2 or 3 months.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

How does one grow HC without CO2?


----------



## DCLyle (May 9, 2013)

*Brendan's 20L shrimp tank*

Can't wait to see how it turns out


----------



## CPD (Feb 7, 2012)

*Brendan's 20L shrimp tank*



assasin6547 said:


> How does one grow HC without CO2?


Ill be using a DIY unit until the tank is shrimp ready but the guy I got it off of said he grew it without CO2 and using a standard 45W clip on light. So fingers crossed it'll grow for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPD (Feb 7, 2012)

*Brendan's 20L shrimp tank*



DCLyle said:


> Can't wait to see how it turns out


Thank you! I'm excited to get it under way but as with most shrimp things patience is absolute key


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPD (Feb 7, 2012)

So I finally got around to setting up this tank as I was extra busy this summer. Today was the season opener of my aquarium club so I managed to pick up the plants I wanted (and a few extras of course!). Let me know what you think as feedback is always welcome.
Cheers,
Brendan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk -


----------



## Doogy262 (Aug 11, 2013)

Looks great.Very nice plant choice.Good luck with the HC it can be a little tough to start but stick with it.What about ferts?i have not yet ventured into shrimp myself but the more i see the more I want to jump in.Good luck


----------



## CPD (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks, I'm running CO2 with two 4 hour light periods because I haven't got around to hanging my Hagen glo t5ho fixture from the ceiling yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## CPD (Feb 7, 2012)

Did a complete foreground aquascape today. Spent hours cutting up strands of glosso and breaking up HC cuba gently to plant it. Pictures will come tomorrow as I dirtied the tank a bit rooting around in the substrate.


----------



## CPD (Feb 7, 2012)

And here's the photos I promised







fts








left side








right side


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

that 24" light seems to give you decent coverage of light???


----------



## CPD (Feb 7, 2012)

tattooedfool83 said:


> that 24" light seems to give you decent coverage of light???


It's very high light in the center and tapers off towards the edges of the tank so in a way it gives okay coverage. I want to get to Home Depot soon to get some chains and raise the light fixture for better coverage


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

U didn't get risers in the box with that light?


----------



## CPD (Feb 7, 2012)

tattooedfool83 said:


> U didn't get risers in the box with that light?


Bought it used so nope 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

*Brendan's 20L shrimp tank*



CPD said:


> Bought it used so nope
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free










where do you live? I have a pair and the hanging kit for that fixture. I bought one used and got burned on the unit as the ballast was going out. It worked for a week and nothing.


----------



## CPD (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm in Ottawa. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

CPD said:


> I'm in Ottawa.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Oh I see. Well I don't know how much shipping to you is, but I'd send you all this if you wanted to pay shipping. But it may just be cheaper to get some chains from the depot


----------



## CPD (Feb 7, 2012)

I appreciate the offer thank you but ya it'll be cheaper for chains most likely 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

No worries man.


----------



## CPD (Feb 7, 2012)

Latest update. Plants are growing well and I did change the rocks around a bit and elevated the back left corner







left side.







right side.







full tank shot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPD (Feb 7, 2012)

*Brendan's 20L shrimp tank*








Tank update from today. Good growth on plants. Did a trim this morning. Right now I have OEBT culls in the tank to get a bioload going but I'm thinking for now I'm going to get a population of cpd's in there as I haven't had them in a long time.


----------



## CPD (Feb 7, 2012)

Made just a tiny bit of changes. Celestial pearl danios are coming in next week. But let me know what you think or what I should change







FTS







left side







right side


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPD (Feb 7, 2012)

Raised my light! Starting to feel like a professional ;P










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenBliss (Mar 7, 2012)

Looking great!


----------



## CPD (Feb 7, 2012)

GreenBliss said:


> Looking great!


Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danielt (Dec 19, 2012)

I wouldn't put anything else in there except for the Ottos. What you're growing on the surface? Is it duckweed?


----------



## CPD (Feb 7, 2012)

danielt said:


> I wouldn't put anything else in there except for the Ottos. What you're growing on the surface? Is it duckweed?


Really? I have celestial pearl danios coming in soon and would like to breed them and this seems the perfect tank. Eventually I want to go Taiwan bee shrimp. And yes I have duck weed growing on the surface but I removed most of it when I hung up the light


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

So what made you hang the light as opposed to leaving the way it was?


----------



## CPD (Feb 7, 2012)

exv152 said:


> So what made you hang the light as opposed to leaving the way it was?


Algae growth. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPD (Feb 7, 2012)

Just wanted to get people's opinion. I was thinking about possibly getting a piece of manzanita wood to work in with the grey rocks on the right side.
Suggestions?


----------



## CPD (Feb 7, 2012)

Never mind the drift wood part. How does this look?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPD (Feb 7, 2012)

*Brendan's 20L shrimp tank*

Got my cpd's in today! They are still juvies so they are pretty dull in colour. I'm hoping that soon enough I'll have them full size and beautiful colour!


----------



## Asu1776 (Mar 5, 2013)

CPD said:


> Never mind the drift wood part. How does this look?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like the look of the rocks. Not sure if it's too late but if you raise the substrate in between the rocks to create kind of like a slant, it might look pretty awesome. Plus you can plant stuff in between too.


----------



## CPD (Feb 7, 2012)

Asu1776 said:


> Like the look of the rocks. Not sure if it's too late but if you raise the substrate in between the rocks to create kind of like a slant, it might look pretty awesome. Plus you can plant stuff in between too.


That's not a bad idea at all! I was thinking of taking out the rocks on the right and use the five rocks on the left in the middle and work the plants around


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPD (Feb 7, 2012)

Here's the latest and greatest developments. Comments and suggestions welcomed.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

I like the look, Brendan. I would probably "pick a side" for the Limnophila to make one full "thicket," but otherwise it's coming along very nicely!!! Great work!


----------



## CPD (Feb 7, 2012)

How is this looking?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

I have to disagree with mr.daz on the limno. Since your hardscape is centered and pretty much symmetrical and so are the rest of your plants I thought it looked better with the limno on both sides. A lot of folks will slam you for putting everything in the center and rant about gold ratio or whatever but I think what you are doing looks good and you should stick to your plan.

On a side note, your pictures are really dark and its hard to see. Maybe your exposure is set too low, but I'm guessing the problem is your light facing directly into the camera. Try putting something in front the fixture from the top of the tank and up to the light. Should help a lot.


----------



## CPD (Feb 7, 2012)

kwheeler91 said:


> I have to disagree with mr.daz on the limno. Since your hardscape is centered and pretty much symmetrical and so are the rest of your plants I thought it looked better with the limno on both sides. A lot of folks will slam you for putting everything in the center and rant about gold ratio or whatever but I think what you are doing looks good and you should stick to your plan.
> 
> On a side note, your pictures are really dark and its hard to see. Maybe your exposure is set too low, but I'm guessing the problem is your light facing directly into the camera. Try putting something in front the fixture from the top of the tank and up to the light. Should help a lot.


I was thinking that now I have that space on the left I might do a blyxxa patch. Also I'm just taking these photos with my iPhone so I'll try having my room light on and see if that makes a difference.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

Oh Mr. Wheeler.  chances are very likely that over the long term, the tank will not end up looking symmetrical. The stems of Limno could be trimmed (and will have to be, eventually), and as soon as that happens, you will have varying growth rate. The Blyxa will also grow slightly different from each stem as well. Shorter stems of Limno placed slightly in front of the right most rock would be all he would need to do on order to create a more natural feel to the tank.

Or go symmetrical, if that is what was intended. To each his own!!


----------



## CPD (Feb 7, 2012)

New look. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPD (Feb 7, 2012)

Quick little update 










it's a little blurry because I just finished replanting everything. Lemme know what ya think!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPD (Feb 7, 2012)

Here is an update. Rescaped again and replanted an this was the result 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DizzyD (Apr 24, 2013)

I really like your setup. I myself am in the planning stages of a 20Long CPD tank, possibly with red cherry shrimp. What kind of Rocks are those. I really like them.


----------



## CPD (Feb 7, 2012)

Thank you! I opted to pull the cpd's out and put them in my 15 as I'm trying to get Taiwan bee shrimp to put in this tank soon. The rocks are dragon stone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPD (Feb 7, 2012)

A couple of snaps of the inhabitants 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPD (Feb 7, 2012)

Pulled the stems











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPD (Feb 7, 2012)

New inhabitants!!!!! 
































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPD (Feb 7, 2012)

Some more pics

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

The tank looks better without the stems, and cute shrimps!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## CPD (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPD (Feb 7, 2012)

Ended up building a stand for this tank as my dresser was not level. Eventually will get around to painting it black and building a door for it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TekWarren (Oct 6, 2013)

Nice looking stand. The plans I built my 40b stand from had 2x4 supports outside of the inside legs. So the weight of the top frame at each corner was fully supported by a 2x4 and not just screws. It looks like you have 2 inside 2x4's on yours. I'm sure it will hold up either way...I'm not an expert by any means but thought I would mention it.


----------



## CPD (Feb 7, 2012)

TekWarren said:


> Nice looking stand. The plans I built my 40b stand from had 2x4 supports outside of the inside legs. So the weight of the top frame at each corner was fully supported by a 2x4 and not just screws. It looks like you have 2 inside 2x4's on yours. I'm sure it will hold up either way...I'm not an expert by any means but thought I would mention it.



Thank you for the reply. The plans I got it from wanted them like this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harilp (Feb 23, 2013)

The tank looks great 

Sent from my Blackberry Playbook using Tapatalk2


----------



## CPD (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPD (Feb 7, 2012)

Just a pic after cleaning the glass










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPD (Feb 7, 2012)

It's been a while here's my progress










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPD (Feb 7, 2012)

And a side view










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## randpost (Feb 9, 2014)

carpet came in nicely. Nice scape!


----------



## CPD (Feb 7, 2012)

Thank you! I'm still waiting for it to curl around the left side of the rocks but overall very happy with it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPD (Feb 7, 2012)

One month later look at all that moss growth










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EwDeg (Feb 4, 2014)

Digging that lush carpet! And the scape in general.


----------



## CPD (Feb 7, 2012)

I finally had some free time this morning and after mulling over the idea for some time now I finally added more aqua soil to the back left corner and planted some HC all the way up it. It looks pretty shabby right now of course but once the tank clears up I'll post a picture of it.


----------



## CPD (Feb 7, 2012)

new slope in the corner. Hoping it'll look stunning when the HC fills out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPD (Feb 7, 2012)

Wow so it's been a while but after a failed rescape I tore the tank down and started new. So a couple photos I took to document the rescape. At the end I have a full tank shot but something isn't clicking right in my opinion and I'd love to hear some from members here as to what they would do. 
Cheers,
Brendan
Pre- tear down


----------



## reefcorgi (Mar 2, 2014)

awesome tank


----------



## CPD (Feb 7, 2012)

Little trim still in progress to make it nice


----------



## SR52012 (Nov 3, 2013)

Love the tank CPD!!!!!

Im looking to get some CPD's, any advice on them?


----------



## CPD (Feb 7, 2012)

@sr52012 they are a little shy but very easy to breed. Word of caution they are notorious egg eaters. Just do your research and you'll be fine! 

I still need to play with the rocks on the right side but here's new additions. Give me any feedback! Also suggestions for the right side?


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

I like the ying yang flow for long tanks. Really high on one side, flow to nothing in the middle, little bit on the other side. You obviously have the high left side, the low middle, but then you have a higher than anticipated right side. As for a real suggestion, maybe try it with less hardscape on the right side. Possibly even more on the left unless you are satisfied with the left side.


----------



## CPD (Feb 7, 2012)

More tinkering...


----------



## CPD (Feb 7, 2012)

I was thinking of getting a mix of ~20 cpds and emerald rasboras total for this tank. Suggestions?


----------



## CPD (Feb 7, 2012)

Added some cabomba. Of course feedback is much appreciated!


----------



## CPD (Feb 7, 2012)

Slight change. Comments and suggestions always welcome. Any opinions on stocking ideas?


----------



## SR52012 (Nov 3, 2013)

I just ordered my CPDs and Dario Dario.


----------



## CPD (Feb 7, 2012)

Let me know how they are! I have always wanted some Dario Dario's but they are next to impossible to find in Canada.


----------



## CPD (Feb 7, 2012)

German blue Rams are going on sale at my lfs this weekend. Might go pick up a group. Suggestions on size of group.., 4/5? Help please?


----------



## CPD (Feb 7, 2012)

Also this tank has grown so much wow. I went away for the weekend and couldn't believe the growth when I got back


----------



## CPD (Feb 7, 2012)

Hey guys! Here's a picture update


----------



## CPD (Feb 7, 2012)

Update


----------



## CPD (Feb 7, 2012)

I can't believe the growth I've been getting out of this tank. I've trimmed the hair grass once. Going to have to trim it again soon. Trimmed both rotalia and moved the cabomba. I've started dosing flourish iron and I'm going to go pick up some comprehensive soon. I've noticed a bit of fading from my plants. My apologies that the tank is a little dirty, just finished replanted everything.


----------



## CPD (Feb 7, 2012)

Upgraded to lily pipes!


----------



## CPD (Feb 7, 2012)

Here's a quick little update. Moved the hair grass and the repens and trimmed the walichii. Let me know what you think?! Comments and critiques are always welcomed.


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

Do you know what kind of hair grass that is?


----------



## Mitashade (Jan 8, 2015)

Looking amazing, especially your above-tank shot. I love those. Good call on the hair grass move. It looks spectacular behind the stones. If I ever get a bigger tank, it will have eleocharis. All the kinds. 

I think it's just a matter of filling out, now. I think the front right side will start to look really dark if it's right up against the front glass. A few inches of space (perhaps filled with s. repens?) would help prevent that. UNLESS, of course, you're viewing angle makes this okay. I know on my tank, I see the left/front side about 90% of the time.

In any case, really nice job.


----------



## CPD (Feb 7, 2012)

Freemananana said:


> Do you know what kind of hair grass that is?



No clue. Unlabeled at my LFS. 



Mitashade said:


> Looking amazing, especially your above-tank shot. I love those. Good call on the hair grass move. It looks spectacular behind the stones. If I ever get a bigger tank, it will have eleocharis. All the kinds.
> 
> I think it's just a matter of filling out, now. I think the front right side will start to look really dark if it's right up against the front glass. A few inches of space (perhaps filled with s. repens?) would help prevent that. UNLESS, of course, you're viewing angle makes this okay. I know on my tank, I see the left/front side about 90% of the time.
> 
> In any case, really nice job.



Thank you for the kind comment! For right now the right side is pretty good with the renekii giving good distinction between the stems and soil. My viewing area is higher then the tank so you'd be looking down on it.


----------

